# تبادل الخبرات في interview وعمل cv في شركات البترول



## eugene pottier (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​انا علي ابراهيم من مصر بدرس جيوفيزياء :84: كنت عاوز نتبادل خبرات الانترفيوا و السي في و الاختبارات اللي بتتعمل في شركات البترول :34: 
اتمني المشاركة الفعالة:14:


----------



## tarek495 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اخواني أرجو التفاعل مع الموضوع و هذا لأهميته الكبيرة فرقم المشاهدين يعكس رقم المتفاعلين مع ذلك.


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (27 أكتوبر 2011)

am a student Pursuing my B-tech degree in Petroleum engineering and im in the 3rd year 
i'll try to share what i got and i hope u like it 

the most questions asked are 
1) where do u see ur self after certain time 
2) why do we choose u among the others 
3) what do u know about this company
4) and they might ask mind teasers like 

divide a cake into 8 Parts by cutting it only 3 times


i hope u like it


----------

